# On Afghanistan President Biden Betrays 1800 KIAs And Their Families!



## JimofPennsylvan (Apr 22, 2021)

President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing". President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.  Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.  They are as good as any communist or gorilla fighting force the world has seen in the last seventy-five years.  They will use assassination of their enemy's leaders, they will use ruthless terror they will go into villages that aid Afghanistan forces and violate and kill leaders and their families in front of other villagers to terrorize compliance and they will burn and murder entire villages that aid the Afghanistan Army to further terrorize local Afghanistan populations.   They will voluntarily and involuntarily "recruit" soldiers in the Afghanistan Army and Government to spy and work for them;  they will use Improvise Explosive Devices on roads throughout the country to paralyze the country and government of Afghanistan.  Without the U.S. and NATO military forces and their capabilities the Afghanistan security forces don't stand a chance at withstanding the onslaught!  The other critical betrayal that President Biden is culpable of here is to those people in Afghanistan and future countries America seeks to return to a safe and just country fold that trusted America and stuck their necks out that put themselves and their families at grave risk doing what America advised believing that when you partner and ally with America they will be a great friend they will not abandon you!  The Taliban are a very smart lot they have the names of the leaders of Afghanistan security forces, government and societal organizations there will be retribution for allying with the Americans many will be killed and others severely persecuted and history will not forget the lesson demonstrated that you cannot fully trust the Americans!


President Biden's defense of his actions here indicates that he is weak in the character department and a spewer of garbage rhetoric!  President Biden says he had to act now because the temporary truce with the Taliban is ending on May 1st and he could not justify sending U.S. soldiers back into war against the Taliban.  That rationale has no significant value because America hasn't been conducting combat operations against the Taliban for years now, the Afghanistan Army does that work America's role has been a back-up role for some time now with danger to American soldiers' life and limb very limited!  President Biden references the February 2020 deal between the Trump Administration and the Taliban as a moving rationale for his withdrawal decision. This deal is a joke and a national embarrassment, a virtuous President would have nothing but contempt for that agreement.  First off, it is a disgrace that the Trump Administration entered into unilateral negotiations with the Taliban abandoning our great partner the Afghanistan government, it would be like President Roosevelt ending U.S. involvement in World War II by negotiating directly with the German government and abandoning the British and the French!  The goals of the negotiation were completely idiotic there was no goal of obtaining democracy, human rights or territory concession territory concessions from the Taliban in the negotiation, objectives which America sacrificed her sons and daughters lives and treasure for during the past eighteen years no the goal was to get the Taliban to agree to never host or support al Qaeda, ISIS or other radical Islamist groups in Afghanistan in the future and in return America was offering to militarily leave Afghanistan!  Even this limited goal was stupid for the American government because it involves trusting a militant radical Islamic group, the Taliban, from supporting other militant radical Islamic group where the Taliban a deeply religious group has deep religious tenets calling for them to support such actions by members of the Islamic religion.  Moreover, many of the members of these radical Islamic groups America seeks to stop recruiting and having bases in Afghanistan are brothers, sons and cousins of Taliban members, it is completely foolish to expect members of the Taliban to go against family members.  The completed agreement is a fool's effort, it was not signed by the head of the Taliban military or any Taliban military commander, it was signed by a Taliban deputy political leader;  the full agreement was not made public to the American people, it doesn't deserve respect by subsequent American Presidents!  Lastly, the promise to the American people by the Trump administration to militarily leave Afghanistan was an empty promise it is not possible to do it and still protect the American people and the continental United States from terrorist attacks from Islamists in the Afghanistan and Pakistan region,  America's current head of intelligence essentially said exactly that when he said we will after the withdrawal have resources in the country of Afghanistan to do this needed work and the obvious related point applies the U.S. will have to have at least one special forces team remaining in Afghanistan to kill top ISIS and al Qaeda leaders America's intelligence services locate in Afghanistan.  For these reasons, any reference by the Biden Administration to this President Trump agreement and it prompting the withdrawal is nonsense!


The one thing I would agree with the Biden Administration and I think such an action would have been fair to the Afghanistan people is that with Joseph Biden being sworn into the Presidency of the United States is that it is time for a comprehensive review of America's engagement in Afghanistan and such a review would have concluded the following.   The American government has been a great friend to the Afghanistan people we have made an outstanding effort to try to get Afghanistan to succeed as a country, to be a good country a democratic and just country that respects the full scope of human rights of all Afghanistan citizens.  Unfortunately though Afghanistan is failing as a country it is neither in an acceptable state in stopping human rights abuses in its country nor in prosecuting the war against the Taliban.   The critical point is that this is not the American people's fault sure we made mistakes in trying to build the country of Afghanistan we should not have paid protection money to accomplish these tasks that in many cases found its way back to the Taliban but the current state of Afghanistan where it is failing as a country is fully the responsibility of the Afghanistan people.  One could write a book on the failings of the Afghanistan people in this regard beginning with the terrible terrible man of Hamid Karzai, the first President of Afghanistan, who immeasurably betrayed the Afghanistan people that did not do enough to fight the Taliban, that undermined the U.S. effort to fight the Taliban and did not do enough to fight corruption throughout Afghanistan.  It is neither here nor there all the Afghanistan people's failings on this matter, the issue is what do we do from here.  I don't think America and her allies should have given up on Afghanistan "if" the Afghanistan people and government made specific dramatic changes to their country to try to get it to succeed as a good country.  It should have been made clear to the Afghanistan government that these government changes needed to take place in a "timely" manner (a specific date should not have been set because that would appear coercive) otherwise America would completely militarily disengage from Afghanistan that the American government views are that it would be irresponsible and immoral for the American government to continue to sacrifice American soldiers lives on an effort to build a good Afghanistan country a reasonably prudent person would conclude would never succeed!

The specific changes required by the American government for continued American military engagement in Afghanistan would have been the following.  The Afghanistan constitution would have to be changed to permanently authorize capital punishment for homicide crimes and from the time of the constitutional change until forty years after the signing of a peace treaty ending the Taliban war authorize capital punishment for the following crimes; kidnapping for ransom, major narcotics trafficking, and specific crimes against women involving gender discrimination and the women doesn't know the perpetrator (those specifics being aggravated assault,  attempted murder and rape) and the aforementioned specific crimes when the crime involves religious discrimination.   The Afghanistan constitution would have to be changed mandating that the Afghanistan Ministry of Justice or Afghanistan Prosecutors Office whatever the country's prosecuting organization is called make it a top priority investigating and prosecuting these capital crimes involving gender discrimination against women especially when it has an organized  Islamic religion or Taliban connection,  capital crimes involving religious discrimination and capital crimes involving major narcotics trafficking and also major public corruption (which holds back prosperity  and stability for the people of Afghanistan).  Currently, crimes against women arising out of the Islamic religion and major narcotics trafficking are major threats and vulnerabilities to the country of Afghanistan and there is nothing like a real fear of capital punishment against perpetrators of such crimes to greatly suppress these wrongs in a country!  The Afghanistan constitution would have to be changed to actually guarantee freedom of religion not the current Afghanistan sort of has freedom of religion and furthermore, the Afghanistan constitution would have to be changed to stop authorizing the Islamic religion to be used to suppress human rights.  Specifically, the Afghanistan government would need to get rid of the second sentence in Article Two and the entirety of Article Three and Article Forty-five in Chapter One and put specifically in their constitution something like "Any and all tenets and provisions of the religion of Islam are subordinate to all fundamental human rights in Afghanistan".   Outside of the right of life there isn't any more important fundamental human right that the right to freedom of religion the right to follow one's conscience in believing in God, discerning that God's tenants and worshipping that God; currently Afghanistan doesn't have sufficient protections for non-Islamic religions and that needs to change if Afghanistan is to be a good country!


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 22, 2021)

Tl;dr


----------



## surada (Apr 22, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing". President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.
> 
> Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.  They are as good as any communist or gorilla fighting force the world has seen in the last seventy-five years.  They will use assassination of their enemy's leaders, they will use ruthless terror they will go into villages that aid Afghanistan forces and violate and kill leaders and their families in front of other villagers to terrorize compliance and they will burn and murder entire villages that aid the Afghanistan Army to further terrorize local Afghanistan populations.   They will voluntarily and involuntarily "recruit" soldiers in the Afghanistan Army and Government to spy and work for them;  they will use Improvise Explosive Devices on roads throughout the country to paralyze the country and government of Afghanistan.
> 
> ...




Are you in Afghanistan


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2021)

20 years is more than enough

They are not more secure than they were ten years ago. Another ten years will not improve matters.

Let Afghanistan stand on its own


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 22, 2021)

This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.

If you are not going to fight to win, then stay home.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 22, 2021)

Let’s put the blame for the Afghanistan fiasco where it belongs: with President Cheney and his sidekick George W.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> 
> If you are not going to fight to win, then stay home.



Ummm......A Conservative got us in there
Own it


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> ...


No, Bush was no conservative.  You're too stupid to know that.

What got us mired in Afghanistan is the fucking nonsense about winning hearts and minds and nation-building promoted by the left.

We should have gone, broke what little there was, and then left.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



LOL

I forgot....with you guys anyone who is not the latest flavor is a RINO


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 22, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.



Oh what utter horseshit.  We've been there for 20 fucking years.  Why don't you people sacrifice your own damn children for these wars of choice?  Our asses should have been out the door the moment bin Laden was killed.  That's the only reason why we invaded.

We still have soldiers in South Korea from the 50s.  We still have soldiers in Germany from the 40s.  We go to these places and we never leave.  It's not up to us to secure these other nations' borders with our money and our lives for eternity.  I don't see anywhere in the Constitution that says that's our responsibility, do you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 12, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Let’s put the blame for the Afghanistan fiasco where it belongs: with President Cheney and his sidekick George W.


Yeah but obomination is as equally to blame as bushwacker,he expanded what he got started and lied to the people jw would end it.jimmy carter was correct when he correctly said they are both equally to blame.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JimofPennsylvan said:
> 
> 
> > President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.
> ...


Hard to believe Langley shill wrongwinger likes this good post.


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2021)

Get the HELL out of Afghanistan


----------



## surada (May 29, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing".
> 
> President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.  Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.
> 
> ...




The Taliban are NOT going to attack the US.. They are not AQ .. They stick to their turf.

Afghanistan has been a phony war. It was a last ditch effort to save ENRON..  

You can't force religious diversity on Afghanistan. Your vainty and arrogance is so typical of Americans who think they can force reform on other countries.


----------



## surada (May 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 20 years is more than enough
> 
> They are not more secure than they were ten years ago. Another ten years will not improve matters.
> 
> Let Afghanistan stand on its own



Afghanistan was about saving ENRON.



			http://archive.democrats.com/view.cfm?id=7079


----------



## surada (May 29, 2021)

September 11th Attack on America  & the Energy Connection
		


Chevron made a historic deal with Kazakhstan to develop the oil and gas fields in a Central Asian Country in 1993.  Both Dick Cheney and Condoliza Rice have been instrumental in these dealings.  The energy in this region is land locked.  Afghanistan was the best route for pipelines to get the energy out to the Arabian Sea and over to Pakistan and India 

ENRON ties in because Enrons Flagship Project in Dabhol India was a huge gas fired power plant that couldn't run without natural gas from these pipeline projects. Enron was also involved in getting the energy out of Central Asian countries.

Interesting note: a Chevron oil tanker was named "The Condoleeza Rice" until she was put in charge of the National Security Agency in 2001.

Here's a summary of FACTS that connect September 11th to Energy

The Importance of Afghanistan 

Afghanistan the "best route for a critical pipeline (which Oil Companies and Enron required) 
The Taliban being invited to Texas in 1997 to negotiate this pipeline deal.
Corporate and government support given to the Taliban so they could control Afghanistan and stabilize the pipeline route.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 20 years is more than enough
> 
> They are not more secure than they were ten years ago. Another ten years will not improve matters.
> 
> Let Afghanistan stand on its own


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 20 years is more than enough
> ...


Tell us again how we were a heartbeat away from victory in Vietnam


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> ...



~~~~~~








						Full circle: Biden may preside over the end of the wars he voted for
					

President Joe Biden was one of the liberal hawks who helped then-President George W. Bush go to war in Afghanistan and Iraq. He may preside over the end of both wars as commander in chief.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



**********​








						Joe Biden Was Talking Up War With Iraq Five Years Before Invasion
					

At a 1998 Senate hearing, Biden argued that “taking this son of a — taking Saddam down” was the only way to guarantee Iraq’s disarmament.




					theintercept.com
				



**********​


			https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/31/politics/fact-check-biden-buttigieg-iraq-afghanistan/index.html


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




~~~~~~


			US military base in Iraq hit by more than 10 rockets


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Iraq was another conflict we had no business getting involved in


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 8, 2021)

On Afghanistan President Biden Betrays 1800 KIAs And Their Families!​SUBTOPIC: Another Hard Lesson Learned
⁜→ et al,

For those of us that served in uniform, we gave our oath:

_I do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and *that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, *according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God._​​I am retired, yet still bound by the oath.  Oh, I know that there is legal double talk out there that says I am no longer bound by the oath.  Well, each man has their own interpretation for that.  But every male member of my family has served with distinction in one of the armed services.  My father would turn over in his grave if I disavowed the oath while still drawing pay.  I don't think the question has ever come up for discussion in the family.  It is just assumed that we all would show the obedience expressed in the oath and the respect and honors due to the leaders.

We may or may not agree with The President's decision.  But we must render it the respect due.  When election time comes around - that is when you register your displeasure with the President and the Democratic Party.

My immediate concern is that the World view of the United States is not a portrait of leadership.  Politicians resolve the conflict.  And it is often the case, since WWII, that we have abandoned those we promised to help.  We are not a nation to be politically trusted.  And President Biden is following that pattern of leadership.  I will stick to my word in the Oath, but The President is not bound by such plebeian. 

President Biden was not in the military and did not serve in any of the wars or hostile fire zones during the last half-century.  We knew that when we elected him.  And we are bound by that decision.

Keep these points in mind when you look at the performance of the White House.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Ringo (Jul 11, 2021)

The United States spent $ 2 TRILLION on the war in Afghanistan...
 For this money, it was possible to buy a house for every afghan, build all the infrastructure in the country, and put all the Taliban through Harvard and give them a shave. 
But, then the money would have gone to some natives, and not to the generals and the military-industrial complex.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 8, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing". President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.  Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.  They are as good as any communist or gorilla fighting force the world has seen in the last seventy-five years.  They will use assassination of their enemy's leaders, they will use ruthless terror they will go into villages that aid Afghanistan forces and violate and kill leaders and their families in front of other villagers to terrorize compliance and they will burn and murder entire villages that aid the Afghanistan Army to further terrorize local Afghanistan populations.   They will voluntarily and involuntarily "recruit" soldiers in the Afghanistan Army and Government to spy and work for them;  they will use Improvise Explosive Devices on roads throughout the country to paralyze the country and government of Afghanistan.  Without the U.S. and NATO military forces and their capabilities the Afghanistan security forces don't stand a chance at withstanding the onslaught!  The other critical betrayal that President Biden is culpable of here is to those people in Afghanistan and future countries America seeks to return to a safe and just country fold that trusted America and stuck their necks out that put themselves and their families at grave risk doing what America advised believing that when you partner and ally with America they will be a great friend they will not abandon you!  The Taliban are a very smart lot they have the names of the leaders of Afghanistan security forces, government and societal organizations there will be retribution for allying with the Americans many will be killed and others severely persecuted and history will not forget the lesson demonstrated that you cannot fully trust the Americans!
> 
> 
> President Biden's defense of his actions here indicates that he is weak in the character department and a spewer of garbage rhetoric!  President Biden says he had to act now because the temporary truce with the Taliban is ending on May 1st and he could not justify sending U.S. soldiers back into war against the Taliban.  That rationale has no significant value because America hasn't been conducting combat operations against the Taliban for years now, the Afghanistan Army does that work America's role has been a back-up role for some time now with danger to American soldiers' life and limb very limited!  President Biden references the February 2020 deal between the Trump Administration and the Taliban as a moving rationale for his withdrawal decision. This deal is a joke and a national embarrassment, a virtuous President would have nothing but contempt for that agreement.  First off, it is a disgrace that the Trump Administration entered into unilateral negotiations with the Taliban abandoning our great partner the Afghanistan government, it would be like President Roosevelt ending U.S. involvement in World War II by negotiating directly with the German government and abandoning the British and the French!  The goals of the negotiation were completely idiotic there was no goal of obtaining democracy, human rights or territory concession territory concessions from the Taliban in the negotiation, objectives which America sacrificed her sons and daughters lives and treasure for during the past eighteen years no the goal was to get the Taliban to agree to never host or support al Qaeda, ISIS or other radical Islamist groups in Afghanistan in the future and in return America was offering to militarily leave Afghanistan!  Even this limited goal was stupid for the American government because it involves trusting a militant radical Islamic group, the Taliban, from supporting other militant radical Islamic group where the Taliban a deeply religious group has deep religious tenets calling for them to support such actions by members of the Islamic religion.  Moreover, many of the members of these radical Islamic groups America seeks to stop recruiting and having bases in Afghanistan are brothers, sons and cousins of Taliban members, it is completely foolish to expect members of the Taliban to go against family members.  The completed agreement is a fool's effort, it was not signed by the head of the Taliban military or any Taliban military commander, it was signed by a Taliban deputy political leader;  the full agreement was not made public to the American people, it doesn't deserve respect by subsequent American Presidents!  Lastly, the promise to the American people by the Trump administration to militarily leave Afghanistan was an empty promise it is not possible to do it and still protect the American people and the continental United States from terrorist attacks from Islamists in the Afghanistan and Pakistan region,  America's current head of intelligence essentially said exactly that when he said we will after the withdrawal have resources in the country of Afghanistan to do this needed work and the obvious related point applies the U.S. will have to have at least one special forces team remaining in Afghanistan to kill top ISIS and al Qaeda leaders America's intelligence services locate in Afghanistan.  For these reasons, any reference by the Biden Administration to this President Trump agreement and it prompting the withdrawal is nonsense!
> ...


One word:  paragraphs!


----------



## wamose (Aug 15, 2021)

Biden is only worried about getting his vig. He doesn't give two shits about our country, our soldiers, our workers or our reputation as long as he gets his 10%.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 15, 2021)

wamose said:


> Biden is only worried about getting his vig. He doesn't give two shits about our country, our soldiers, our workers or our reputation as long as he gets his 10%.


WTH is a "vig"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> 
> If you are not going to fight to win, then stay home.


Indeed.

Biden signed the death warrents of American soldiers,he is a murderer,their blood is on his hands.

Trump made a deal with the Taliban that the U.S. would be out by May 1st. Biden extended the timeline. You should be criticizing Biden for making the troops stay longer than they would have if Trump was still president. There hasn't been an American soldier killed in Afghanistan in a year and the Taliban said they will renew attacks on the U.S. if all the troops aren't out by May 1st. What Biden just did endangered American lives. The democrats should be condemned for doing this, not applauded. If democratic voters cared about America, and the lives of fellow Americans, then they would condemn the democrats for not getting all the troops out of Afghanistan within the next two weeks rather than celebrating the fact he just endangered the lives of Americans to an organization that committed the worst terrorist attack in America in the nation's history.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing". President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.  Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.  They are as good as any communist or gorilla fighting force the world has seen in the last seventy-five years.  They will use assassination of their enemy's leaders, they will use ruthless terror they will go into villages that aid Afghanistan forces and violate and kill leaders and their families in front of other villagers to terrorize compliance and they will burn and murder entire villages that aid the Afghanistan Army to further terrorize local Afghanistan populations.   They will voluntarily and involuntarily "recruit" soldiers in the Afghanistan Army and Government to spy and work for them;  they will use Improvise Explosive Devices on roads throughout the country to paralyze the country and government of Afghanistan.  Without the U.S. and NATO military forces and their capabilities the Afghanistan security forces don't stand a chance at withstanding the onslaught!  The other critical betrayal that President Biden is culpable of here is to those people in Afghanistan and future countries America seeks to return to a safe and just country fold that trusted America and stuck their necks out that put themselves and their families at grave risk doing what America advised believing that when you partner and ally with America they will be a great friend they will not abandon you!  The Taliban are a very smart lot they have the names of the leaders of Afghanistan security forces, government and societal organizations there will be retribution for allying with the Americans many will be killed and others severely persecuted and history will not forget the lesson demonstrated that you cannot fully trust the Americans!
> 
> 
> President Biden's defense of his actions here indicates that he is weak in the character department and a spewer of garbage rhetoric!  President Biden says he had to act now because the temporary truce with the Taliban is ending on May 1st and he could not justify sending U.S. soldiers back into war against the Taliban.  That rationale has no significant value because America hasn't been conducting combat operations against the Taliban for years now, the Afghanistan Army does that work America's role has been a back-up role for some time now with danger to American soldiers' life and limb very limited!  President Biden references the February 2020 deal between the Trump Administration and the Taliban as a moving rationale for his withdrawal decision. This deal is a joke and a national embarrassment, a virtuous President would have nothing but contempt for that agreement.  First off, it is a disgrace that the Trump Administration entered into unilateral negotiations with the Taliban abandoning our great partner the Afghanistan government, it would be like President Roosevelt ending U.S. involvement in World War II by negotiating directly with the German government and abandoning the British and the French!  The goals of the negotiation were completely idiotic there was no goal of obtaining democracy, human rights or territory concession territory concessions from the Taliban in the negotiation, objectives which America sacrificed her sons and daughters lives and treasure for during the past eighteen years no the goal was to get the Taliban to agree to never host or support al Qaeda, ISIS or other radical Islamist groups in Afghanistan in the future and in return America was offering to militarily leave Afghanistan!  Even this limited goal was stupid for the American government because it involves trusting a militant radical Islamic group, the Taliban, from supporting other militant radical Islamic group where the Taliban a deeply religious group has deep religious tenets calling for them to support such actions by members of the Islamic religion.  Moreover, many of the members of these radical Islamic groups America seeks to stop recruiting and having bases in Afghanistan are brothers, sons and cousins of Taliban members, it is completely foolish to expect members of the Taliban to go against family members.  The completed agreement is a fool's effort, it was not signed by the head of the Taliban military or any Taliban military commander, it was signed by a Taliban deputy political leader;  the full agreement was not made public to the American people, it doesn't deserve respect by subsequent American Presidents!  Lastly, the promise to the American people by the Trump administration to militarily leave Afghanistan was an empty promise it is not possible to do it and still protect the American people and the continental United States from terrorist attacks from Islamists in the Afghanistan and Pakistan region,  America's current head of intelligence essentially said exactly that when he said we will after the withdrawal have resources in the country of Afghanistan to do this needed work and the obvious related point applies the U.S. will have to have at least one special forces team remaining in Afghanistan to kill top ISIS and al Qaeda leaders America's intelligence services locate in Afghanistan.  For these reasons, any reference by the Biden Administration to this President Trump agreement and it prompting the withdrawal is nonsense!
> ...


So you want more Americans killed, right?


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2021)

But the Chinese, who made the Biden family rich,  will make a trillion dollars from the Lithium desposits in Afghanistan.  Fuck our veterans.

Especially after the Biden administration is passing the filthy emission standards that make it mandatory to have the L-I batteries.

It is good for the Chinese to have their boy in the White House, isn;t it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 17, 2021)

The soldiers who were wounded and the families of those who died were not betrayed by America pulling out.

They were betrayed by the war profiteers who wanted us to stay so they could line their pockets.    It is the same old story.

But the men and women who served and sacrificed are heros.   They are patriots.    Those above them, running the show, are the treasonous bastards.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 17, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> President Joseph Biden's decision to completely pullout the U.S. military from Afghanistan by September 11 of this year is a gargantuan betrayal by an American President.  It is a heartbreaking betrayal to those 1800 U.S. soldiers Killed-In-Action and 20,000 soldiers Wounded-In-Action during the Afghanistan War and their families all those 1800 young lives who had so much wonderful life ahead of them who gave their life for their country and these heroes families who go through indescribable loss with the absence of their loved one and this sacrifice is now all for "nothing". President Biden with this decision is making it all one big waste, a meaningless, all for nothing sacrifice.  Because let no one have any doubt in their mind the condition of things in Afghanistan today are such that when America and NATO forces leave this country the Afghanistan Army will steadily deteriorate and ultimately completely collapse and it will happen relatively rapidly!  The Taliban may be a group that lives in the Middle Ages in regards to treatment of people and the running of a society but in regards to their fighting capacity they are a first rate twentieth to twenty-first century grass roots fighting force.  They are as good as any communist or gorilla fighting force the world has seen in the last seventy-five years.  They will use assassination of their enemy's leaders, they will use ruthless terror they will go into villages that aid Afghanistan forces and violate and kill leaders and their families in front of other villagers to terrorize compliance and they will burn and murder entire villages that aid the Afghanistan Army to further terrorize local Afghanistan populations.   They will voluntarily and involuntarily "recruit" soldiers in the Afghanistan Army and Government to spy and work for them;  they will use Improvise Explosive Devices on roads throughout the country to paralyze the country and government of Afghanistan.  Without the U.S. and NATO military forces and their capabilities the Afghanistan security forces don't stand a chance at withstanding the onslaught!  The other critical betrayal that President Biden is culpable of here is to those people in Afghanistan and future countries America seeks to return to a safe and just country fold that trusted America and stuck their necks out that put themselves and their families at grave risk doing what America advised believing that when you partner and ally with America they will be a great friend they will not abandon you!  The Taliban are a very smart lot they have the names of the leaders of Afghanistan security forces, government and societal organizations there will be retribution for allying with the Americans many will be killed and others severely persecuted and history will not forget the lesson demonstrated that you cannot fully trust the Americans!
> 
> 
> President Biden's defense of his actions here indicates that he is weak in the character department and a spewer of garbage rhetoric!  President Biden says he had to act now because the temporary truce with the Taliban is ending on May 1st and he could not justify sending U.S. soldiers back into war against the Taliban.  That rationale has no significant value because America hasn't been conducting combat operations against the Taliban for years now, the Afghanistan Army does that work America's role has been a back-up role for some time now with danger to American soldiers' life and limb very limited!  President Biden references the February 2020 deal between the Trump Administration and the Taliban as a moving rationale for his withdrawal decision. This deal is a joke and a national embarrassment, a virtuous President would have nothing but contempt for that agreement.  First off, it is a disgrace that the Trump Administration entered into unilateral negotiations with the Taliban abandoning our great partner the Afghanistan government, it would be like President Roosevelt ending U.S. involvement in World War II by negotiating directly with the German government and abandoning the British and the French!  The goals of the negotiation were completely idiotic there was no goal of obtaining democracy, human rights or territory concession territory concessions from the Taliban in the negotiation, objectives which America sacrificed her sons and daughters lives and treasure for during the past eighteen years no the goal was to get the Taliban to agree to never host or support al Qaeda, ISIS or other radical Islamist groups in Afghanistan in the future and in return America was offering to militarily leave Afghanistan!  Even this limited goal was stupid for the American government because it involves trusting a militant radical Islamic group, the Taliban, from supporting other militant radical Islamic group where the Taliban a deeply religious group has deep religious tenets calling for them to support such actions by members of the Islamic religion.  Moreover, many of the members of these radical Islamic groups America seeks to stop recruiting and having bases in Afghanistan are brothers, sons and cousins of Taliban members, it is completely foolish to expect members of the Taliban to go against family members.  The completed agreement is a fool's effort, it was not signed by the head of the Taliban military or any Taliban military commander, it was signed by a Taliban deputy political leader;  the full agreement was not made public to the American people, it doesn't deserve respect by subsequent American Presidents!  Lastly, the promise to the American people by the Trump administration to militarily leave Afghanistan was an empty promise it is not possible to do it and still protect the American people and the continental United States from terrorist attacks from Islamists in the Afghanistan and Pakistan region,  America's current head of intelligence essentially said exactly that when he said we will after the withdrawal have resources in the country of Afghanistan to do this needed work and the obvious related point applies the U.S. will have to have at least one special forces team remaining in Afghanistan to kill top ISIS and al Qaeda leaders America's intelligence services locate in Afghanistan.  For these reasons, any reference by the Biden Administration to this President Trump agreement and it prompting the withdrawal is nonsense!
> ...


Where did your 1800 KIA figure come from?  You are just a little off!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> The soldiers who were wounded and the families of those who died were not betrayed by America pulling out.
> 
> They were betrayed by the war profiteers who wanted us to stay so they could line their pockets.    It is the same old story.
> 
> But the men and women who served and sacrificed are heros.   They are patriots.    Those above them, running the show, are the treasonous bastards.



Just exactly who are these "war profiteers"?


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 20 years is more than enough
> 
> They are not more secure than they were ten years ago. Another ten years will not improve matters.
> 
> Let Afghanistan stand on its own


The trouble with that theory is that the talibani were linked directly with taking out the WTC IN 2001. I had the misery of viewing the second tower's hit with a jetliner, when I knew for sure it was no accidental aero malfunction. They murdered 3000 Americans that day that killed 167 in the Pentagon,  3rd hit. In Pennsylvania another jet went down because some brave people refused to let them make it to hit another target, as a few of them got calls from relatives who saw the other terrorist plots unfold on live tv.

Keep ignoring Biden's stupid move along with his Afghanistan czarina VP who laid low today on her mission ridiculous.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> *The trouble with that theory is that the talibani were linked directly with taking out the WTC IN 2001. *I had the misery of viewing the second tower's hit with a jetliner, when I knew for sure it was no accidental aero malfunction. They murdered 3000 Americans that day that killed 167 in the Pentagon,  3rd hit. In Pennsylvania another jet went down because some brave people refused to let them make it to hit another target, as a few of them got calls from relatives who saw the other terrorist plots unfold on live tv.
> 
> Keep ignoring Biden's stupid move along with his Afghanistan czarina VP who laid low today on her mission ridiculous.


How were they linked?  The attacks on 9/11 was Al Qaeda, not the Taliban.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 18, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Just exactly who are these "war profiteers"?



I don't know the names, just the history of our military/industrial complex.    I know Halliburton has made billions doing what the military used to do for itself.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> The trouble with that theory is that the talibani were linked directly with taking out the WTC IN 2001.



The Taliban were not involved in 9-11


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't know the names, just the history of our military/industrial complex.    I know Halliburton has made billions doing what the military used to do for itself.


You are confusing Halliburton with it's once owned subsidiary KBR.  Halliburton was an oil field services company while KBR was a government contractor.  I guess you think that a government contractor should not provide contracted services for the government.

Most of those government contractors are publicly traded companies.  I work for a contractor to the US Army that performs a task that the Army used to do for itself, but we perform that same task at a much lower cost than if Army personnel did the work, saving the taxpayers money.


----------



## badbobTexas (Aug 24, 2021)

No, Biden will survive this fairly easily, because all Americans realize this mess was set up by Trump.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2021)

President Potatohead was so damn incompetent.

He closed down the largest airbase in the country literally in the middle of the night before any civilians were evacuated.

He withdrew troops from the country before even securing the Kabul airport leaving thousands of Americans and Afghans that worked with us stranded.  The stupid sonofabitch had to bring more troops back into the country.  How fucking stupid is that?

He made no attempt to get critical equipment and aircraft out before withdrawing.

It couldn't have been handled more incompetent manner.  

Now the sonofabitch is having to kiss Taliban ass and bribe them with billions of dollars to play nce.

All our allies know what a failure this Biden clown is and they are pissed.

Anybody that voted for Potatohead and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a moron.


----------



## badbobTexas (Aug 24, 2021)

Flash, Trump caused the problems, all of them, and the American people know that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 25, 2021)

badbobTexas said:


> No, Biden will survive this fairly easily, because all Americans realize this mess was set up by Trump.


Why are you such an idiot?

Ignored!


----------



## badbobTexas (Aug 25, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why are you such an idiot?
> 
> Ignored!


OK, if the truth bugs you that much.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 25, 2021)

badbobTexas said:


> OK, if the truth bugs you that much.


Truth?  You can't handle the truth!


----------



## badbobTexas (Aug 25, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Truth?  You can't handle the truth!


OK, Tom Cruse


----------



## surada (Sep 16, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> 
> If you are not going to fight to win, then stay home.



You should have told Dubya.. but he was trying to save ENRON.


----------



## surada (Sep 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Truth?  You can't handle the truth!



Find out what the truth is first.



			September 11th Attack on America  & the Energy Connection


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> This is what 20 years of liberal warmongering leads to.  Nation-building at its finest.
> 
> If you are not going to fight to win, then stay home.


The war started out to try and save ENRON.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jun 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Ummm......A Conservative got us in there
> Own it



Georgie was *never* a Conservative.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jun 4, 2022)

surada said:


> The Taliban are NOT going to attack the US.. They are not AQ .. They stick to their turf.
> 
> Afghanistan has been a phony war. It was a last ditch effort to save ENRON..
> 
> You can't force religious diversity on Afghanistan. Your vainty and arrogance is so typical of Americans who think they can force reform on other countries.



Can't argue with this.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 4, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Georgie was *never* a Conservative.


People that claim to be.................AREN'T.
Including every president claiming to be one, since and including Reagan.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Just exactly who are these "war profiteers"?



Pick a Central Bank, any Central Bank. Were you truly interested it is an easy study.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Georgie was *never* a Conservative.



Hate to tell ya…..
But Trump is no Conservative


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jun 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hate to tell ya…..
> But Trump is no Conservative



I never said he was. There is zero Conservative Representation. Try and understand that not everyone lives in a Binary World like you.


----------

